# Putting together an originals band



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

So I've been doing the cover bands thing for a few years now and in the meantime, I've been working on some originals on the side. Now that my current cover band is up and running with a decent amount of material and a few shows under our belts, I find I have a bit more time, so I've been focusing more on the originals. 

I've done a lot of writing and recording recently and I'm starting to get pretty excited about the prospects of playing out with an originals act, so I'm in the process of looking for some bandmates.

I'm looking for:
Drums 
Bass 
2nd guitarist (mostly leads)
Keys - piano/B3 

Super useful would be a keys player who can also play guitar for the occasional song, but not a requirement. Also, backing vocal abilities would be hugely helpful. 

I'm not really going to pigeonhole myself saying that my music sounds like this or like that, but here's a list of artists whose work I enjoy and actively would like to emulate: 
Bruce Springsteen 
Black Crowes 
Georgia Satellites 
Ryan Adams/Whiskeytown 
Old 97s 
Roger Clyne & the Peacemakers/Refreshments 
The Replacements 
Gaslight Anthem 
Lowest of the Low 
Matt Mays 

I'm really looking to integrate an Alt.Country sound with Americana/Southern/Roots and good ol' fashioned Rock n' Roll. 

Here's a link to some of my tunes that I've posted online to help you get a sense of where I'm at, although some of these songs are a little older and don't really reflect the direction I want to take this band as well as I'd like them to, but oh well. 

If you're local to the Toronto area and interested in this type of band, let me know! Or even if you know of someone who might be interested, by all means, fire away!


----------

